# Newly diagnosed Hashi's patient..question about synthroid?



## emakenziebrown (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello all,

This is my first time on ThyroidBoards, as I am a recently diagnosed Hashimoto's patient. Hypothyroidism runs in my family and after a high TSH [20] test from my primary physician, I was sent to an endocrinologist who retested my TSH [18] and also antithyroid peroxidase [616]. All of this happened 3 weeks ago.

After my endo appointment, I was given a 75mcg sample of synthroid to start taking, until my prescription was ready [which ended up being dropped to 50mcg]. Fatigue is one of the most bothersome symptoms I have, along with weight gain, very cold hands/feet, and puffy eyes. Haven't noticed much change from the synthroid, but I know that it will probably take a while to notice any significant changes.

Regarding the synthroid, I have a question for the other ladies here who take it. I started it 3 weeks ago, and I was expecting my menstrual cycle about a week after that. Well, it has yet to come around [and no, not pregnant]. Before synthroid, my cycles were very regular, but also very heavy. Im 21 yrs old, going on 22 in a couple months. I figured synthroid could affect something like this, because it deals with hormones, but did anyone else have any type of cycle changes once starting synthroid? I'm not sure if I should have expected it, or if this is a side effect of the medication that I need to tell my endo about.

Any info helps and thank you for your time!

Makenzie


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Synthroid does make your cycles goofy at first. You aren't just a little hypo, but REALLY hypo. I highly doubt 50mcgs will be enough.

Did you have an ultrasound?


----------



## emakenziebrown (Mar 29, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Synthroid does make your cycles goofy at first. You aren't just a little hypo, but REALLY hypo. I highly doubt 50mcgs will be enough.
> 
> Did you have an ultrasound?


No, he didn't give me an ultrasound. Actually, I was surprised he didn't. I was expecting him to give me one or at least mention it because I've seen it mentioned online, but all he did was feel for my thyroid. Should I mention getting one? Is this just to see for any types of growth on the thyroid? I haven't seen him since my intial visit; he gave me the Hashimoto's lab results via an online portal, but in two weeks I go back to get more blood tests to have him adjust the synthroid.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

This has been my experience and in no way should indicate a typical reaction or that it was related to the Synthroid and not other factors.

I had half my thyroid removed in July 2013 (thyroid levels in normal range at the time). At the time of my surgery, I was 49.6 years in age with a normal monthly cycle.

My last period was last July. Until last week, I attributed the lack of periods to the thyroid surgery, because there were no other visible signs of menapause. On Tuesday, I was told I was POST menapause. No moods swings, or hot flashes, nothing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah,I think you should have an ultrasound to check for nodules. I'd be surprised if you didn't have a bunch with that high of a TSH.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. As Joplin1975 has suggested, an ultra-sound is very very important. Especially given your high titer of Antimicrosomal Antibodies (TPO.)

Also, I wonder why your Synthroid was lowered from 75 mcg. to 50 mcg.. You are in dire need of replacement. Most patients are indeed started out on a very low dose but this doc is doing the opposite. Goodness!

Synthroid is a synthetic hormone so it will play with the rest of the hormones a bit until you get on a steady dose of Synthroid which is right for you.


----------



## emakenziebrown (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your replies! I will be asking him about an ultrasound.

Also, I was just looking at my lab results from a few weeks ago. Is thyroglobulin anything significant to worry about? It shows the normal range is up to 4, and my results were right at 4. Just curious as to what this test indicates and what may be going on if it happens to go out of the normal range.


----------



## emakenziebrown (Mar 29, 2014)

Also (sorry for all the questions!), since Hashi's is an autoimmune disease, and you can't stop your immune system from attacking the thyroid... with time, won't the thyroid gland just end up completely failing because of all the damage? It is irreversible damage, correct?

I've only been on this board for 3 days tops and I already love it here.  I don't know anyone else who has Hashi's [mom is hypo and maybe hashi's? not sure, plus she has lupus, RA, and Sjorgen's] so I love that Ive found a place where I can ask others who are experiencing what I am.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are properly medicated, it can keep the antibodies in check, which can minimize the damage, but, sure...many Hashi's patients experience a gradual destruction of the thyroid.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had Hashi's for 10 years before my thyroid was removed last October and my thyroid was a complete mess of nodules and scar tissue by the time it came out. Granted, my Hashi's was not well managed for a good number of years (doctors weren't as aggressive as they should have been with treatment) so it was worse than a lot of people's might have been. If you can get a good doctor who helps you manage the symptoms, you should have a good chance at protecting your thyroid, but it is an autoimmune disease so there will naturally be some damage.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Makenzie-- Yes. But I don't even know if it's the synthroid that's messing up your cycle. It could just as easily be the fact that you're in such a low hypo swing that is messing things up. Either way, a month or so after you reach euthyroid, your cycle should return to normal (there's always a month or two of lag time for me). Now to get to euthyroid...my advice is to get the labs as routinely as possible and push for dose increases if your tsh is above 2, maybe even if it's about 1, depending on how it feels for you. I also see that pretty substantial list of AI issues your mom has and start getting nervous...especially considering the high antibodies in the one test for you. Have you been screened for lupus?


----------

